# comments on Merckx MXL vs Majestic Titanium



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

guys..

currently considering getting a Merckx Majestic frameset.

however I'm not sure how would the ride quality of the Majestic compared to the MXL. 
the Majestic has oversize tubings on the downtube and seat tube, which gradually changes from round to oval at the BB junction. 

have come across some conflicting/mix comments on the Majestic, being a tad soft, losing power on climbs and sprints.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26238&highlight=majestic

btw, I intend to use the Majestic as a racebike (hmm..possibly replacing my carbon frameset? ), as such I'm looking for a frameset which is reasonably stiff and accelerates well.

looking forward to the comments.

cheers!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I can't give you a direct comparison but similar. I have a Merckx Corsa 01 (steel) and AX (ti). Both are size 57 with the same Century geometry, Open Pro wheels and Conti GP 4000 tires. The only significant difference is the Corsa has a steel fork and the AX a Serotta F1 carbon fork w/ steel steerer tube.

The bikes handle nearly identical. The AX might might be marginally smoother on the front end (carbon fork?) but is slightly stiffer in the rear, which has stouter chain stays. The AX's rear wheels tend to get out of true easier and have broken a few more spokes over the years than the Corsa, confirming my subjective view that the ride is slightly stiffer in the rear. Overall, however, the AX seems to ride slightly smoother and it is my preferred bike on long rides.

I have heard some people complain that the ti Merckx frames are not stiff enough, but that is not my impression. However, I am not a huge fan of ultra-stiff frames, so maybe I just like the comfortable ride. Regardless, the AX is my go-to bike for long rides. I've even had bike shop mechanics comment on how nice the bike rides after I've left it for service. One shop owner even tried to buy it from me. I wasn't interested in selling.


----------

